# 11 days overdue - latent labour?



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Dear Emilycaitlin,

I'm sorry to bother you yet again but I am starting to feel totally fed up and depressed.  I'm now 11 days overdue. I had a sweep last Wednesday at 40+7 and my MW said my cervix was 1cm dilated but still quite thick. Soon after this I had some brownish mucousy discharge and some very strong BH contractions about 10-15 minutes apart. These all stopped overnight though.

Yesterday evening I started getting more BH contractions, stronger this time but about 30 minutes apart and these have continued today. Not painful but I can definitely feel when I'm having one, I can actually feel the fibres of my uterus contracting, which is quite an odd sensation! Also I had a show last night (small amount of brownish-pink mucous) and some more again this morning.

I am booked for induction on Wednesday (3 days time) when I will be 2 weeks overdue. I would like to know, do you think all these signs could indicate "latent" labour and if so, when can I expect proper labour to start? Is there anything I can do to speed things up? What are the chances of going into labour naturally before induction (or should I not get my hopes up?) And if I do have to be induced, do all these signs mean it's likely to be an easy or quick induction? 

Baby is still moving around lots and everything else was OK when I saw MW last week. I'm sorry for all the questions but am desperate for things to happen now, preferably before induction on Wednesday!

Thank you for reading


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The contractions could do with being a bit closer together to be the latent phase. The loss that you've had may indicate that your cervix is beginning to change. This could all continue for a couple more days, or it could progress into labour. Keep walking round, go up and downstairs, and this will help. It's impossible to say really how the induction will be, as these may be changing your cervix, but it may not be having an effect. Sorry it all sounds a bit wishy washy, but its is different for everyone. Make the most of the last bits of pregnancy and relaxing, it is easier than looking after a newborn!!

All the best

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Thanks Emilycaitlin  

The contractions are gradually getting closer together, now generally about 15-20 minutes, but still not really painful. I had a few episodes of contractions before my sweep, and my MW said I would not have got to 1cm with my first baby unless these contractions had done something useful - which is what makes me hopeful that all the contractions I've had since are helping too! 

I guess I just have to wait and see, and hope that things start to happen!


----------

